# Interesting, but pathetic too



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Libya: We gave USA three-day warning of Benghazi attack...





> Media ignores national security bungling in Libya...


Those are two world headlines that the corrupt American media doesn't want you to see. I heard Libya president say "what video, we don't know about any video". He was speaking about the video that our media says caused this problem. You know, the one Obama apologized for. This is all a set up so Obama can rush in and be the peace maker.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Obama's games can only last so long till people get smart.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> Obama's games can only last so long till people get smart.


Smart? I do not think that is possible any more. I heard this once and it rings true more and more every day.

Common sense still exists but is it now considered a super power.

Chuck Norris doesn't wash his clothes, he disembowels them.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I must have missed something....when did Obama apologize for the attack last week? Please provide a direct quote and a link if possible.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gooseguy10 said:


> I must have missed something....when did Obama apologize for the attack last week? Please provide a direct quote and a link if possible.


I didn't read it anywhere. I heard them talk about it on FOX, and XM Patriot channel. As I heard it he apologized for the youtube video (which I googled and got pages of other apologies for America) then backed away when public sentiment didn't match his.

edit: I just googled "angers Muslims". Wow and endless list.

I think the real story is how our media and government portrays these uprisings in the Muslim nations. They say it is because of the film "Innocents of Muslims" and the head of Libya says what film we are not aware of this film. Then we learn Libya intelligence warned us days ahead of time.

While driving yesterday I may have gotten that wrong. When I google "Obama apologizes for innocence of Muslims" I get article after article where they blame Obama's foreign policy of apologizing for the recent uprising and not the video. I'll google further when I get time today.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Kind of ironic considering your post was about a lack of integrity in reporting the facts.

And I think we both are in agreement that the video is an excuse for radical muslims to spew hatred of America.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Kind of ironic considering your post was about a lack of integrity in reporting the facts.


http://www.beaufortobserver.net/Article ... cizes.html



> It's disgraceful that the Obama administration's first response was not to condemn attacks on our diplomatic missions, but to sympathize with those who waged the attacks."


It's very recent goosguy10 and the print is just starting to reach the public now. No need for snide remarks yet. Please be patient. I only suggested I may have gotten it wrong. Perhaps I did, but as the news leaks it looks like I heard it right. As for who I heard it from I can't guarantee that. I may have googled wrong. I just got home and googled "Obama apologizes for video". There are a number of articles that come up now.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

So my truthful comment is considered snide, what do call your lie about Obama? Also, you will need more than a tea party blog to back up your claim. Shoot first, aim later I guess.

Obamas record should make him lose, but the repubs are content on handing it to him by telling half truths and looking foolish. It is really too bad.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gooseguy10 said:


> So my truthful comment is considered snide, what do call your lie about Obama? Also, you will need more than a tea party blog to back up your claim. Shoot first, aim later I guess.
> 
> Obamas record should make him lose, but the repubs are content on handing it to him by telling half truths and looking foolish. It is really too bad.


So you think I intentionally lied about your little hero? Do you think everyone who says something that doesn't make Obama look like the hero is a Tea Party blogger? So who jumps to conclusions? The media can't hide it much longer. I don't think anything will get you to admit it gooseguy10, but take a gander at this:

I hope they meet your superior standards.

http://www.westernjournalism.com/obama- ... -in-libya/


> Obama Apologizes To Muslims (after They Murdered Chris Stevens In Libya!)
> 
> September 13, 2012 By Daniel Noe 14 Comments
> 
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is another:



> US Ambassador's Dead Body Dragged Through Street (Obama Apologizes to MUSLIMS!) (videos)


Read more: http://blog.beliefnet.com/watchwomanont ... z26wf7gPfe

If you can type try "Obama apologizes for video". More articles are coming every hour. I hope we see it on the news soon. If you really want to know google it. If you don't then your just trying to hide Obama's mistakes by attacking the messengers.

After this gooseguy10 don't tell me how independent you are.

I have a question, why was this so hard for you to believe when google has hundreds of references to Obama apologizing. You do remember his first foreign tour that is now known as the "apology tour"? Where have you been?


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am simply pointing out that you made claims about what someone said and when asked about it....you came back with "you heard it somewhere." I have yet to see a clip, transcript etc of him apologizing. Every source you gave is an interpretation of what supposedly happened. It is hard to believe that in this tech age, we can't find a hard source. Odd, don't you think

Also, you say I jump to conclusion about "anyone who doesn't like Obama is a right wing tea partier!" Re-read YOUR first source you cited....go to the bottom and read her biography. It is easy to jump to a conclusion......WHEN IT IS PRINTED AT THE BOTTOM OF THE OPINION PIECE!!! Reading is fundamental.

I hope Obama loses, I really do. I think we can do better, but as I stated earlier, Romney and the other repubs are content on handing him the election......an election that should be easy for the repubs given Obama's record. What does Obama and other repubs run on....Anti-Obama.....it didn't work for Kerry in 04, it isn't going to work this time around. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> It is easy to jump to a conclusion......WHEN IT IS PRINTED AT THE BOTTOM OF THE OPINION PIECE!!! Reading is fundamental.


Yes it is. I said you jump to conclusions simply because something is Tea Party. I know who the article is affiliated with. Does it make a difference to you who tells the truth? I appreciate truth I don't care who tells it. There is more information coming all the time. The latest I heard was that it was an apology sent through the State Department to Cairo.



> The Embassy of the United States in Cairo condemns the continuing efforts by misguided individuals to hurt the religious feelings of Muslims


I doubt Hillary gave that order, but then her chief of staff's brother started Muslim Brotherhood. These things can be found if a person is really interested in the truth. Look up hmmmm what's his name -------Anthony Weiner. His wife is Hillaries chief of staff. I don't think anyone would issue a condemnation of one group to appease another without the presidents permission. In the next few days we will learn more. It's like Fast and Furious which the media tried to help Obama sweep under the rug.



> I hope Obama loses, I really do.


You could have fooled me. You come off as one of his ardent supporters, Tea Party BS and the whole enchilada.

Edit:


> What does Obama and other repubs run on....Anti-Obama.....it didn't work for Kerry in 04, it isn't going to work this time around. I hope I am wrong.


I just noticed this hours later. I hope your wrong too gooseguy, not because I simply want you to be wrong, but because were in deep and up a creek if Obama wins again. Perhaps I mistook your defense of him as support of him. It's very hard to tell the difference when pursued so vigorously. Kind of confused me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now we have apology advertisements on television in Pakistan. Not only are they not telling us the truth they are giving terrorists more reason to terrorize and an excuse for it.



> Shoot first, aim later I guess.


You know when you quote someone it appears you admire them. oke:


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

> I didn't read it anywhere. I heard them talk about it on FOX, and XM Patriot channel.


Well...*in that case*...who needs actual video, quotes or FACTS? LMAO!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Have you noticed how they (Obama and staff) are trying to back out of the story the started? First it was a video that caused the problem ( that's what Obama apologized for in my opinion) then they were forced to say it was terrorism. It is very obvious that the problem is Obama's failed foreign policy and intelligence as bad as what he complains about Bush having had.

We can laugh at FOX, but they were the only ones who had it right from the start. The rest of the media was trying to play the song Obama was conducting.


----------

